# Pork rubs



## yamaharider 66

Anyone have an awesome rub for smoking pork shoulder or pork but ?:grilling_smilie:


----------



## phatbac

yamaharider 66 said:


> Anyone have an awesome rub for smoking pork shoulder or pork but ?


I use Kosher Salt. trim the fat cap or pull the skin on a picnic. and then generous amounts of Kosher Salt and let sit over night. Smoke until 205 IT. Makes great eats!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## johnmeyer

I use Jeff's rub. You can purchase the recipe from him (he is a sponsor of this site).


----------



## shyzabrau

I really don't work from a recipe.

I always start with brown sugar. Plenty of garlic powder and onion powder, of course! Lots of cumin (critical). Paprika (smoked or not, maybe hot) is a must. Then a mix of peppers - cayenne, New Mexico, ancho, chipotle, etc. Then it depends on the direction I want to take it - maybe ginger, or turmeric, or coriander, or allspice. I taste it as I go and make adjustments. The heat will always be less in the smoked product, so make it hotter than you think you'd want...

I usually don't add salt to the rub (or very little). That way I can adjust the saltiness and rub levels individually.

After I pull the pork, I usually mix some more of the rub in just to kick up the flavor some. (I don't use finishing sauces...)


----------



## tropics

yamaharider 66 said:


> Anyone have an awesome rub for smoking pork shoulder or pork but ?


I use Jeffs' rub he is the owner of the site

here are ribs I did last week tasty

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/262800/baby-backs-first-time#post_1708684

Richie


----------



## griz400

here is what we most always use http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/262751/grizs-pork-rib-rub


----------



## chef jimmyj

My go to. The kids put it on popcorn, fries even burgers. Use it with sugar for smoked meats and without for fish and seafood, either smoked or blackened. With no sugar it makes great fried chicken too...JJ

Cajun Rib Tickler

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*
1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
2tsp Black Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme
2tsp Cry Celery Flakes
1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a Cajun Blackening Spice. Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.
             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## noboundaries

Commercially, I started using McCormick's Sweet and Smoky rub.  You can pick it up almost anywhere.  Cheapest price is Wally World. 

Then I either put this one together, or found it somewhere.  We use it for pork and poultry.  If you like a kick, add a tsp or two of cayenne pepper. 

Sweet and Smoky Rub

Ingredients
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
1/4 cup smoked paprika
2 Tbs granulated sugar
2 tsp garlic powder
2  tsp onion powder
2 tsp freshly ground pepper
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger

Directions

1. Stir all ingredients together and store in an airtight container.

Edit: Ooops, Chef JJ and I were typing at the same time.


----------



## kanealmond

Oak Ridge BBQ Secret Weapon Pork & Chicken Rub or Killer Hogs The BBQ Rub.  My top 2 rubs.


----------



## crimsontidetn74

yamaharider 66 said:


> Anyone have an awesome rub for smoking pork shoulder or pork but ?:grilling_smilie:



This is what I use for everything pork, but works well with chicken also. It does have a little spice to it so I usually use a sweet BBQ sauce with it. The ingredients below will make a little less than a quart so I put it in a quart mason jar and shake to mix. I have made the ingredients x8 before to use on a whole hog and it worked well there too. Whatever you chose to use, I hope to see the result in a thread later!


½ cup coarse sea salt
½ cup sugar
¼ cup brown sugar
2 Tablespoons paprika
2 Tablespoons chili powder
1½ Tablespoons black pepper
1½ Tablespoons thyme
1 Tablespoon garlic powder
1 Tablespoon minced onions
1 Tablespoon cumin
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper


----------



## smokeymose

I've been using Jeff's rub and liked it, but now I'm torn between JJ's or Nobounderies.
The Cinnamon & Ginger are tickling my curiousity, Nobounderies..[emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## noboundaries

SmokeyMose said:


> I've been using Jeff's rub and liked it, but now I'm torn between JJ's or Nobounderies.
> The Cinnamon & Ginger are tickling my curiousity, Nobounderies..[emoji]129300[/emoji]


That's the fun of trying something new.  Go scratch that tickle.

Edit:  Wow, I almost forgot about the one that follows.  I definitely found it on the Internet and made some small changes.  I've used it twice on my last two butts and people loved it.  The butts were "enhanced" (pre-brined) and it went really well with them.  I was a little concerned about the Old Bay until I looked up the ingredients for Old Bay.  Perfect for pork.

Note: used this on a 9.2 lb Hormel "enhanced" (pre-brined) The butt was marinated for 24 hours with tart cherry juice, teriyaki sauce, minced onion and garlic.  Applying it liberally I used about 2/3 to 3/4 of the amount shown below.  Smoked the butt with hickory for 19.5 hours.  THE FLAVOR WAS FANTASTIC! 

Ingredients
2 Tbs Dark brown sugar
2 Tbs Paprika, sweet or smoked, your preference
1 Tbs Kosher salt
1 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs dry mustard
1 Tbs Seasoning salt (Old Bay)
1/2 Tbs Fresh-ground black pepper
1/4 tsp ground ginger

Directions

1. Mix all ingredients in the order shown.  Stir with a spoon, breaking up any clumps.  Store in an airtight container.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Mine makes about 2 Cups and Rays, 1 Cup. Not really a huge amount and some of the same ingredients. You will use them up fast this time of year...JJ


----------



## yamaharider 66

Thanks for everyones advice awesome recipes going smoke some pork and mabye grill some carne as ads thanks again


----------



## lancep

phatbac said:


> I use Kosher Salt. trim the fat cap or pull the skin on a picnic. and then generous amounts of Kosher Salt and let sit over night. Smoke until 205 IT. Makes great eats!
> 
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



That's an awesome rub Aaron! I like to add black pepper to mine....

For a simple Memphis style rub...

2 tbs brown sugar
1tbs paprika 
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp coarse black pepper 
1/4 tspgarlic powder 
1/4 tsp onion powder 
Rosemary ( I just grab a pinch or two crush it up a bit and toss it in so I don't have a measurement.)

Here, on the Mississippi side of town at least, the BBQ joints will shake this on just about everything. If it's on the plate it's usually got some rub on it!


----------



## joetee

Do a search for Meathead's Memphis dust. Amazing


----------



## phatbac

LanceP said:


> That's an awesome rub Aaron! I like to add black pepper to mine....


 KISS method...Keep It Simple Stupid!

as a side note i have tried all kinds of rub on pork butt and never can taste them once they turn into bark so i stopped wasting time and money on something i never could taste and just use salt on the pork. the smoke and the sauce we use provide plenty of extra flavor.. but the general belief is that God made that pig taste pretty to start out with so try not to get in the way of that.

Just what we around my house like i guess..

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## lancep

That's kind of the way I see it. On a brisket or ribs you're going to get the outer crust with every bite. On a shoulder it's a much higher ratio of meat to crust so I just don't see much point to it. Starting out, I didn't put anything on it. I just threw it on the smoker. I tried rubs later on but now I just use salt and pepper. If anything I'll shake the rub above on it after it's been pulled.


----------



## griz400




----------



## yamaharider 66

Sounds awesome thank you !


----------



## schrakat

Thanks to all the recipe sharers!   I will be trying them.  I am very new to smoking, but I am learning the hard way to write things down.  I made 2 different rubs that I really really liked....each off the internet.   But...apparently I didn't write them down.  And my search history is laughable.... Too many to look thru. And, not sure I would even recognize them after relooking so many times...Ha.....

This week, Ive smoked some chicken breasts and a pork loin... And the meat was so nice, but ruined by my new rubs.  All I taste is chili powder...and I am not a fan of the "taco seasoning" flavor.  I may need to skip the chili powder altogether.  I am more of a sweet and salty person I guess.   So.... Hopefully I find a good fit quickly.


----------



## smokeymose

Schrakat said:


> Thanks to all the recipe sharers!   I will be trying them.  I am very new to smoking, but I am learning the hard way to write things down.  I made 2 different rubs that I really really liked....each off the internet.   But...apparently I didn't write them down.  And my search history is laughable.... Too many to look thru. And, not sure I would even recognize them after relooking so many times...Ha.....
> 
> This week, Ive smoked some chicken breasts and a pork loin... And the meat was so nice, but ruined by my new rubs.  All I taste is chili powder...and I am not a fan of the "taco seasoning" flavor.  I may need to skip the chili powder altogether.  I am more of a sweet and salty person I guess.   So.... Hopefully I find a good fit quickly.


Brown Sugar is your friend.


----------



## nate07

1/4 C. Paprika 
2 T. Brown Sugar 
2 T. Kosher Salt 
2 T. Garlic Powder 
3/4 T. Crushed Black Pepper 
1/2 T. Chili Powder 
1/2 T. Cayenne Pepper 
1 T. Onion Powder 
1 tsp. Cumin 













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------

